# Foxconn 8400Gs overclocking, How?



## GLeN (Jan 1, 2008)

Well My mum got a new pc with this card in it and decided since its a nvidia card why not oc it for some free perfromance and looking at some reviews http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=20&artpage=2908&articID=621  it seems to overclock well. So how would I go around overclocking this card, although since its on a brand new pc I dont want it to get broken  So if you know give us a shout


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey man could you update your sytem specs? also if you could find me a close up picture or give me a close up pictue of the back of the card i might be able to tell you if you can OC it...also if you could tell me what core gXX your card has i might have a couple other tweaks.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 2, 2008)

What's your mom using it for? If there's not much for 3D stress on it, and the 8400 isn't really a gamer card, I'd see no point in pushing it. You're just asking for trouble that way, granted I'm sure you can crank it up a few notches, but really there's no reason I could see for doing so unless her applicational use of it would necessitate a useful reason.

But if you have the tweak bug and just have to OC it, I'm sure RivaTuner and a couple other popular progs would help you.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 2, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hey man could you update your sytem specs? also if you could find me a close up picture or give me a close up pictue of the back of the card i might be able to tell you if you can OC it...also if you could tell me what core gXX your card has i might have a couple other tweaks.



And this is the master of the mid-range 8xxx series! If you must OC, here is one of your best resources GLeN!


----------



## GLeN (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks you two, Well she bought it forherself but my brother will be using it for css and bf2. When i get my setup we can play lan  

Heres the specs
DX: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.00.0904)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz @ 2.20 GHz
QPC: 14318180 tps
SRAM: 2048 MB
OS: Windows Vista Build 6000
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS
VRAM: 1006 MB
DRIVER: 7.15.0011.6222

Vista seems ok so far, it did crash once but i used to that lol
It has a 19inch widescreen monitor, i love my life hahaha







Sorry for big size screen shot haha


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 2, 2008)

hmmmm ok some simple questions and requests....

1. are you allowed to mod the card?
2.do you have any thermal paste? like AS5/ASC?
3. can you download GPU-z and the newest riva tuner for me?
4. after you get those 2 programs could you start them up and post a screenshot for me?
5.then if you must OC we can go from their.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 2, 2008)

1.No sry
2.Not atm getting it with build though this week
3.Sry have to go to bed now lol ill reply in the morning thanks solaris!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 2, 2008)

its np well just try some program tweaks instead of the hard stuff...but in case you can ever hard tweak the card i just got all the info on it.

EDIT: w00t your cards shaders didnt get cut! thats cool...as for how things will go just did a couple quick looks and it seems with proper cooling. you could get upto 600mhz on the core...however it also seems alot of these cards have passive cooling does yours?...with a volt mod you can get higher but seeing as your not allowed to this could be a problem...would you be allowed to put some better thermal paste on it?...perhaps when they decide to go out to dinner?....at any rate we'll be able to work with this just make sure you can atleast Overclock it and spend some time on your moms computer while we run it through its paces.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 2, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hmmmm ok some simple questions and requests....
> 
> 1. are you allowed to mod the card?
> 2.do you have any thermal paste? like AS5/ASC?
> ...



3. Yeh i got both 
4.here ya go 






What do you mean apply thermal paste to it?
Here is a pic of my exact card














Im thinking maybe seeming overclocking no mod needed then the harder stuff down the line like a month or two when they are out of the house 

Man your more than helpful thanks a lot
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814186030


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 2, 2008)

ok well you apply thermal paste by flipping the card over...pinching the v shaped clips in and popping those blackthings holding the cooler on out that makes it so you can remove the cooler...then you take rubbing alcohol and Q-tips and remove the old thermal paste that was on it...and you take a napkin or alcohol wipe and remobe it from the bottom of the cooler ..then you squirt haldf a pea size amount of Arctic siler 5 on the core and put the heatsink back on and clip it down....as for ram i was wondering do you have any ram sinks?


if not thats ok time for overclocking...what your gonna want to do is open riva tuner. under driver settings click the little down arrow and then click on the graphics card symbol. then your going to want to go to the fan tab and select 100% and click ok...then your going to want to go back to the main window in rivatuner and were it says your running a 8400GS 64bit 256mb ram click that down arrow and click the graphics card symbol and make sure the fan is at 100% in that.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 2, 2008)

When I click driver settings I cant see the fan tab






Is it default to 100% do you think?

Btw I successfully dual booted this system with xp and vista!!  thought id share haha


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 2, 2008)

no i seriously doubt its at 100% nvidia throttles the fan depending on heat try going into the first drop down menu and getting the fan tab...it may like the one you were at give you a box to allow driver level tweaking go ahead and let it.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah man I canty find it, i looked all over that program and it says nothing about fan speeds. So what now


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 2, 2008)

well now we tune it....give it 500 core and 450mem you do NOT OC like this but i have some experiance with these types of cards....after you clock it...get 3dmark 05 at the least and run it...this is when we stress.


----------



## black light burns (Jan 2, 2008)

Also what about the shaders? You not going to tell him to clock it too?

here is how you find the fan control


----------



## GLeN (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the instructions haha
Im downloading 3d mark 05 as we speak

Yeh I dont know why but the fan aint showing up :0


----------



## black light burns (Jan 3, 2008)

hmmm  dats got me.... NP on the instructions just too bad it didn't help.He wouldn't be able to unlock any pipelines or shaders would he?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2008)

Np the G86 core isnt even laser locked they simply atent their and the reason he cant access fan control is because on certain models it doesnt have a fan controller theirs no way it works off of pure voltage. as for the shader iv noticed that it can usually go farther than the core and mem but with no fan contol no good thermal paste and a wimpy cooler id say leave it locked to the core so we can test things first.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok i got 3d mark 05, so do i go to 500 core and 450mem straigt away? My 3dmark05 score was 3352 3dmarks and my cpu score was 8871 cpumarks and I am placed #1792457 at the time of test


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2008)

good ill need the orig scores for later......but ya 500/450 straight away.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 3, 2008)

They are the orginal score  So oc it now? So is my fan speed good? 

Edit:THis riva tuner is pissing me off, it used to let me overclock, well show the option now everytime i go to the screen it tells me to reboot, i reboot then its the same thing all over again. and detect now doesnt work either ahhhh, any other overclocking programs? What about atitool?


----------



## black light burns (Jan 3, 2008)

ATI tool will work. I have used it on Nvidia cards before.POS uses it on his 7900GS all the time. Not sure if it works with 8 series yet.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2008)

it does no shader control though.

waht riva tuner version r u using?


----------



## black light burns (Jan 3, 2008)

didn't we both forget to tell him to WATCH the GPU temp?
I just remembered that ATItool didn't work right with vista. So unless there is a new one don't waste your time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2008)

it hasnt let him OC yet i wanted to know if he could actually get their first then i was going to make him test.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the newest one of atitool and rivatuner, i dont know why it doesnt allow me but atitool says the graphics card isnt beening used by windows?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2008)

hmmmm thats odd...try installing the new nvidia beta drivers for your card. after uninstalling the ones you have. new drivers


----------



## GLeN (Jan 4, 2008)

Its werid because it worked before but then next time it didnt.
Here what it says, and even if i do everything it says it allways comes back to this screen. Is it because I have a dual boot xp and vista on this comp? I think after I did that it wouldnt let me oc im not sure.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

no go when u click detect now?


----------



## GLeN (Jan 4, 2008)

Nothing it just goes back to the N/A bullshit haha, but when i first installed it, it worked it would allow me to slide those things up and down, now i dont know what happened...


----------



## black light burns (Jan 4, 2008)

time for another MS paint... try to set everything back to default it may help but i don't know.here is how you do that...


----------



## GLeN (Jan 4, 2008)

Will do have to reboot now, it said on startup it may not be 100% because of new drivers, ill ignore that lol. 

Edit: Well that didnt work but thanks for trying, I dont know what i have done. I made this pc dual boot, do ya think that would be the problem?

This is what ATitool says






Further Edit: I downloaded another version of Atitool and it worked!
Can i use this on instead?!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

sure go for it...riva tuner probably needs a reinstall too....but yes you can now bring it upto 500/450 run 3dmark 

but b4 you do that give me the b4 and after scores.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 4, 2008)

GLeN said:


> Ok i got 3d mark 05, so do i go to 500 core and 450mem straigt away? My 3dmark05 score was 3352 3dmarks and my cpu score was 8871 cpumarks and I am placed #1792457 at the time of test



Heres my scores, so now what?

I reinstalled rivatuner countless times no change though


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

um well now that i have your orig scores clock it up to 500/450 run it again.


----------



## Charly (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm gonna get my xfx 8400gs in a week or so and i also wanna oc this card.
I will follow this topic for sure.

If my card is here ,i wanna use the zalman vf-700 cooler if it's fits, i hope so.


----------



## ALP1987 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well what happened to the rest of this thread? You guys only got up to 500/450 and then this topic just died. On this site http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/Point_Of_View_Geforce_8400GS_Overclocking/5133-2.html they were able to get it to 580mhz Core and 500mhz Memory right out of the box with the original cooler. After some volt modding (1.25v to 1.5v) they were able to take it to 740mhz core and 515mhz memory (still default cooler).


----------



## wakkierob (Dec 2, 2009)

ALP1987 said:


> Well what happened to the rest of this thread? You guys only got up to 500/450 and then this topic just died. On this site http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/Point_Of_View_Geforce_8400GS_Overclocking/5133-2.html they were able to get it to 580mhz Core and 500mhz Memory right out of the box with the original cooler. After some volt modding (1.25v to 1.5v) they were able to take it to 740mhz core and 515mhz memory (still default cooler).




I love modding G Cards its great fun and the Geforce 8400 GS is no exception there are better cards out there and HD 4770 is good with over 900+ GFLOP and 3200DDR speed also has 40nm technology and Ram DDR5 runs really low temps £71 quid and as fast as 4850 with OCing. Modded to ASUS but found my XFX 4770 bios was best switched to ATI's own brand bios which yielded +15MHs extra OC. 

Back to 8400GS my was OCed with hard volt mod and reached core= 690 mem= 553 shader core= 1750 on Furmark run with no artifacts. default was 10 FPS OC was 23 FPS.

I want to get my hands on HD 4790 when it comes down on price?


----------

